# Right testicle pain. *No women allowed*



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

GET OUT IF YOU DON?T HAVE A "REAL" WILLY!; enough said 

Right lads? I?ll get to the point; my right testicle is ?some what? painful; more of a ache if owt, but it seems any type of pressure increases this ache, and so when I sleep on my front (like I always do, I can?t sleep on my back) it causes pressure down there. I say it?s the testicle pain but it isn?t? it?s the ?Bag of worms? which hurts, so I ?assumed? it?s ?Testicular torsion?:


> Twisting of a testicle's spermatic cord


(*OUCH!* Can you relate to da pain, crossed your legs yet? =P) and so I?ve seen my doctor today and he ?Got me By The Balls? :wink: and checked my jewels out and told me they are sound and .82 carat 
? so I feel much better? I just wanna know how common it is? how many of you guys have pains "down there"?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

*OUCH!*


> how many of you guys have pains "down there"?


I once punched myself in the balls just to make sure I wasn't dreaming,
does that count :lol:

But I once had an ultra sound on my balls, that was a bit awkward.

So, are you all sorted, everything in working order.

Greg.

PS: Ladies, you aren't supposed to be reading this :evil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I know? *Strokes his balls better* =?(

That?s an ideal way to reassure one?s self that one is not ?dreaming?? lol

Ultra sound, did they use that gel stuff? Erm? what?s it called? *thinks bout it for a sec*? oh yeah ?KY gel?, did they use that?

Well Doctor Wordly seems to think everything is ok, when he was pressing my ball he asked whether I could feel any pain? well I couldn?t really, I feel numb so its make It hard to tell? =S

Oh well?

Darren.

HEY GET OUT YOU! *Show you the door*? god damn? *shakes head* :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

> did they use that gel stuff? Erm? what?s it called? *thinks bout it for a sec*? oh yeah ?KY gel?, did they use that?


Yes she did :wink:

Greg


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

You should've known I was gonna look, Darren. lol
But you replied to my period post, so all's fair.  
Although I have no advice, seeing as I do not own a pair of testicles, I hope you feel better!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I bet you've had a peak in the guys toilets as well :lol:

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Yes she did :wink:
> 
> Greg


Bless :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> You should've known I was gonna look, Darren. lol
> But you replied to my period post, so all's fair.
> Although I have no advice, seeing as I do not own a pair of testicles, I hope you feel better!


*I don?t allow you to finish what you have to say*? *I push you outta the door*? c?mon missy? you know the deal! =P, HEY! You didn?t say no ?males? allow in yours? so there =P.

This thread is a NBA thread! =D

Thanks any how.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> I bet you've had a peak in the guys toilets as well :lol:
> 
> Greg


Well, if you count my son's diaper as the guy's toilet...then yes, everday. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> Im still the same person said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you've had a peak in the guys toilets as well :lol:
> ...


how i love to misquote *smirks* :mrgreen:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Im still the same person said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you've had a peak in the guys toilets as well :lol:
> ...


MWAHAHAHA! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

This is why this is a NBA thread! ? threads like this one "only" bring out the evil in women! =P... lol


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> This is why this is a NBA thread! ? threads like this one "only" bring out the evil in women! =P... lol


What does NBA stand for? I have an idea but I hope it's not what I think it is. :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

*"No bitches allowed"* :mrgreen:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, seeing as I'm not a dog, I guess I'm allowed  .


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

*"No bitches allowed"* :!: :|


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

If that's the case, I don't think you're allowed in this thread, either. 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

"No bitc......  OMFG!... OUT!.... GET OUT! =P


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> so I "assumed" it's "Testicular torsion"




OMFG I did this once too. I looked up all the things it could be on the net and decided it must have been the worst possible scenario. Whipped myself into a nervous wreck thinking I would lose my nut and went to the emergency ward at the hospital 

But it turned out to just be some infection and I got antibiotics for it.

Testicular torsion can't be that common, but pain in the scrote is reasonably, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks CECIL... lol I can relate with you...

what kind of pain were you in and did your "bag" look abnormal?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

This thread is horrible.......

Try to show a bit of respect / tact


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

which part of it, the NBA part? :?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> which part of it, the NBA part? :?


Yes, that and yelling it at the ladies.

To help bring it back on topic. Having an ultrasound on your testicles is no big deal. I had one when I have 16. I was a goalie in hockey and during a playoff game my jockstrap "went to the side" and I was hit with a puck moving at least 70km/hr. These were AAA players, they can really shoot.

I collapse, obviously. I managed to play the rest of the period (stupid idea looking back) but during intermission I adjusted myself and felt my right testicle "DROP", literally. It was horrible, the instant it "DROPPED" I nearly threw up and my mind began to "spin" from the pain.

I was rushed to the hospital and an ultrasound was performed. Thankfully, no tearing just some internal bruising that took a few weeks to heal.

I've been walking like a duck ever since (joking, 100% recovered).


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I?ll take that into consideration.

Ouch, didn?t sound pleasant?

Woooo, ?drop?? *bites thumb*, that?s just wrong? lol

Well seems you were lucky it wasn?t worse? just one of those ?things? isn?t it? =S


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

If I haven't released for a while, say after a week or so, I get a bad case of jism pressure and then post ejaculation my nuts feel like they're on fire! It takes a couple of hours before you can touch then ever so lightly.

Did this happen after sex/masturbation?

Or am I the only one that gets this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

> Did this happen after sex


After sex, not just my balls, but the whole package feels like it is plugged into a power point, you know the feeling when you get one of these batteries








and touch the two ends on your tongue.
Anyone had that one?

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

lol... you guys are mint... heh


----------

